# Baby bunnies dying...



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 11, 2011)

We had a broke back who just had 10 about a week ago, and we have been checking on them..But, not in the last couple of days..We checked tonight and only three are alive..I dont think she's feeding them. This is her first litter too..I know this is common and it happens..What would happen if we put the remainder in with others that are a bit older than them? Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I would move them to another mother if available.

Good luck!

Have a better day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 12, 2011)

When one of my does had her first surviving litter, there were a couple that weren't thriving as well as the rest.  I do believe in mother nature and letting things take their coarse, but I also believe a little helping hand isn't bad either.  We would take her out twice a day and pick the struggling ones out of the litter.  My husband would hold momma and feed her treats and pet her while I'd give each of the little one a time to feed without competition.  They all survived!  I haven't had to do this again, but it worked for us that time.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys...One is almost dead, but the two remaining seemed to have perked up a bit...I will keep my eye on them today..It's kinda sad..This is affecting my hubby more than me..I know death is part of having animals. It happens, and most of the time, there's not much you can do about it...But, he wasnt raised that way, so he's really taking it to heart...


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, they're gone....Maybe not appropriate, but how soon should we breed her back? I know this was her first litter and I am hoping she does better on the next..She pulled fur and everything, just did not bother to feed them.


----------

